# Chosen Genre's for Applications



## ThatDude (Dec 21, 2015)

Just out of curiosity, what television/film genre's did you choose to write for your application screenplays and/or treatments?


----------



## googoomuck (Dec 21, 2015)

[Screenwriting applicant] I used a noir crime feature length screenplay. For the short scenes for USC I did one comic and one dramatic.


----------



## Solomon_E (Dec 22, 2015)

ThatDude said:


> Just out of curiosity, what television/film genre's did you choose to write for your application screenplays and/or treatments?



Screenwriting applicant here.

I chose my genres based on the genres I already tend to write, what genres and works seemed to best represent the scope of my storytelling capabilities, and what felt natural for what the apps were asking for. Two of my writing pieces for my apps have been based on other works I have in progress in a different form, including the teleplay that I'll use for my next two applications.

My treatment is for a suspenseful paranormal drama based on an in-progress concept for a novel series. I wrote an unconventional contemporary drama piece for the USC exercise involving two very different people getting trapped in an elevator and used the same piece for another application.

For the silent film concept for NYU, I wrote about a character on a journey that reflects my personal experiences in some ways. The story can also be called a parable, although I didn't set out with the intention of creating one. I'm not sure how to describe the genre aside from contemporary, but I don't think the genre was that important to the piece. 

I hope that helps!


----------



## ThatDude (Dec 22, 2015)

googoomuck said:


> [Screenwriting applicant] I used a noir crime feature length screenplay. For the short scenes for USC I did one comic and one dramatic.



Wow, how long did it take you to write the noir crime? I imagine that there are a ton of plot revisions when dealing with mysteries.


----------



## katavi08 (Dec 22, 2015)

Drama mostly. I gave some schools a horror piece that I've been working on, even though I was told to avoid that genre...


----------



## googoomuck (Dec 22, 2015)

ThatDude said:


> Wow, how long did it take you to write the noir crime? I imagine that there are a ton of plot revisions when dealing with mysteries.



That story began as a novel, which I worked on for a couple years while I was in undergrad. When I decided to convert it to a screenplay the plot and its twists were already in place, so I just had to cut some stuff out for length.


----------



## Sibi Naayagam (Dec 23, 2015)

[Film Production/Direction Applicant] 

Chose fantasy science fiction for film treatment,
Supernatural thriller for 4 min silent film synopsis,
A small part of a Horror Fantasy screenplay for dramatic writing sample,
Melodrama for dialogue scene writing.


----------



## panda (Dec 23, 2015)

Drama, comedy, and historical fiction!


----------



## ThatDude (Dec 23, 2015)

Liking the diversity in genres! Really wish I could read all your works, but of course we have to be careful about protecting your intellectual property and ideas. Maybe someday I'll see it on the big screen  I wrote two treatments: one dark comedy(TV) and one religious action/drama(film).

Hoping that I struck the perfect balance between originality and writing style in my submissions.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Jan 11, 2016)

My longest piece is a TV pilot script I've been toying with since undergrad. It's a darker psychological comedy.  The scene prompts leaned towards "horror", regardless of if it's a poor strategy. The treatment I used is a nostalgic drama. My style tends to be very psychological thriller (think Mr Robot, The Prestige) or very nostalgic (Almost Famous) so I wanted to represent both those sides to the schools I'm applying to.


----------

